# Ferrania P30



## cgw (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like an April 4 roll-out for this byproduct of their fraught efforts to crank-out an E-6 film:

FERRANIA P30 ALPHA 135/36


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2017)

Ooooh, that looks interesting!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 17, 2017)

Even the box has styling.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2017)

An ISO of 80 ... Huh....


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm Italian so I guess I have to get a few rolls........


----------



## cgw (Mar 17, 2017)

Buona fortuna, FF. Doubt they'll threaten Kodak, Ilford or Fuji. It's gotta be an utterly consistent, top-shelf quality material if their cred is to survive intact, especially since the E-6 product that floated the Kickstarter campaign is still a mirage. They can't afford to beta test it on paying customers. Hoping to see results from users well beyond the sample shooters who will soup it in every developer on the market. That's down the road but there's a place for a slow b&w film. Fingers crossed for a 120 version.


----------



## compur (Mar 18, 2017)

An ISO 80 film named P30?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2017)

compur said:


> An ISO 80 film named P30?



That's what I thought too!!! What in the heck were they thinking in the marketing department! Why not something catchy like _Ferrania Edsel 80_? Or _Ferrania Ochenta_? OR _Ferrania NCIS_? Or _Ferrania El Dorado_? You know, a really smart, clever handle for their new film!? Or maybe a more USA-centric name, like _Ferrania Fat-free B&W Film_!


----------



## compur (Mar 18, 2017)

Maybe it was P80 (panchromatic 80) but part of the "8" fell off when they printed the boxes so after discussions and a few dozen bottles of Chianti they decided to just call it P30.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2017)

That has GOT to be it...I mean Panchromatic 80 makes total,total sense!!! Like "Tri-X 400", r "Kodachrome 25", or "Kodachrome 64", or "Ektachome 100", or "Kodak Elite Chrome 100", etc...

But an ISO 80 film being saddled with the name of P30? What in the heeeeeeeeeeeck!

Blame it on the Chianti, fer' sure!


----------



## cgw (Mar 19, 2017)

Things may change but in-house sales seem to indicate a lukewarm reception from retailers. Serious b&w shooters I know(the ones who buy and shoot many 100s of rolls annually)have their materials and processing workflows dialed in. It's borderline black art stuff. Casual shooters will buy a few rolls for the novelty but PITA access won't build up much demand. There's interest, sure, but it's yet uncertain whether hardcores will divert the time and expense to sorting out a new material. More film isn't a bad thing but P30 will have to prove itself to survive.


----------



## denada (Mar 19, 2017)

it has a cool look and i ordered a few rolls.


----------



## compur (Mar 19, 2017)

Actually my crack about the film's name is unfair since many films have been assigned numbers that had nothing to do with their speed, especially cine films which P30 was back in the 1960s. It was said to be the favorite of Fellini and other major Italian directors. This should help interest art photographers in trying it.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2017)

If you do a search on flickr you will find that P30 was made by them in the 60's
Trebbiatura del grano in Chianti, luglio 1964
I have got 5 rolls coming and should get my slide film soon for backing them


----------



## denada (Mar 28, 2017)

all kinds of super 8 options coming out (again) in the near future.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2017)

You will all be weeping when you see my P30 shots


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2017)

gsgary said:


> You will all be weeping when you see my P30 shots



Please do not develop it in Rodinal!!!! Soup it in something that will show off that tight, fine, ISO 80 grain structure!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2017)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > You will all be weeping when you see my P30 shots
> ...



One of these is developed in Rodinal looks good to me
ALPHA Testing


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, some of the most beautiful Rodinal stand-developed film I've seen. Rather small images to really,really be able to "see" how the grain looks at larger sizes, but still, I do like the *tonal gradations *it had when developed with the Rodinal; the D-76 for 8 minutes looked flat and low-acutance,like it had not been developed long enough; the Ilford Microphen looked maybe a little bit overly-contrasty to me; the Rodinal-developed picture DID look quite nice, I have to admit. I've developed a hundred rolls or so of 35mm in diluted Rodinal, and always found it produced larger grain that I have come to prefer, but that was always on Tri-X, so maybe it's better suited to this slow-speed B&W film.


----------



## cgw (Mar 29, 2017)

Agree that the applause for P30 is premature. It's a new material and lots will burned to establish a working and reliable base of processing knowledge. Five rolls is a good start but you'll buying more to get even close to something approaching consistency. BTW, I wouldn't be holding my breath for Ferrania's E-6 film.


----------



## compur (Mar 29, 2017)

It's Italian so soup it in a nice kee-ant-ee


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2017)

cgw said:


> Agree that the applause for P30 is premature. It's a new material and lots will burned to establish a working and reliable base of processing knowledge. Five rolls is a good start but you'll buying more to get even close to something approaching consistency. BTW, I wouldn't be holding my breath for Ferrania's E-6 film.



E6 will be coming


----------



## compur (Mar 30, 2017)

Ferrania's site says the P30 pre-order batch is sold out.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 31, 2017)

compur said:


> Ferrania's site says the P30 pre-order batch is sold out.


First batch was only for backers

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## denada (Mar 31, 2017)

nope, it just sold out quickly.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 31, 2017)

denada said:


> nope, it just sold out quickly.


People who backed their kickstarter got an email so they could buy first


----------



## denada (Mar 31, 2017)

word. well maybe backers got their email a few hours before me, but i got an email the day the store opened and was able to purchase despite not being a backer.


----------



## cgw (Mar 31, 2017)

denada said:


> word. well maybe backers got their email a few hours before me, but i got an email the day the store opened and was able to purchase despite not being a backer.



They had to crank out _something _after years of song and dance to maintain any cred at all. Still think the mirage-like E-6 product is way down the road.


----------



## denada (Mar 31, 2017)

for something to placate people who spent money that i did not, i'll take it. crowdfunding is so so. projects that did not have a solid pro forma to secure real investors. i love supporting indie fashion publications, but they usually print about 6 months after promised.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 31, 2017)

I missed out on this but hope to get to try a roll or two sometime. I read that at least part of the delay was something to do with the source of water in that region of Italy - can't remember exactly what is was, something to do with new pipes being laid that apparently took a long time and put their production on hold. I give them credit for not giving up in spite of that and getting back into film production.


----------



## cgw (Mar 31, 2017)

denada said:


> for something to placate people who spent money that i did not, i'll take it. crowdfunding is so so. projects that did not have a solid pro forma to secure real investors. i love supporting indie fashion publications, but they usually print about 6 months after promised.



Agree that it was really just a bone tossed to the crowd. Ferrania set-up their circus tent in the fall of '14. Looking at a good assortment of b&w materials on the shelves now, I think I can live without P30--and their slide film.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2017)

denada said:


> for something to placate people who spent money that i did not, i'll take it. crowdfunding is so so. projects that did not have a solid pro forma to secure real investors. i love supporting indie fashion publications, but they usually print about 6 months after promised.


I got it at discount price [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

